# Real or Fake...Kiser Lake Catch



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

My brother fisher kiser lake a lot and sent me this pic today. He says after he landed the catfish and was pulling his phone out to get a picture because we always send pictures back and forth of all our catches this happened. I call shenanigans, but he is still swearing by it, I do not think snakes get this big in ohio.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Real, Ive seen them that big


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yep .. Real for sure... I hav definitely seen snakes in Ohio water that size try to take a fish three times there own size... Actually pretty awesome that he got a pic like that !!


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I actually just saw a black snake a few weeks ago that was at least that big on the GMR. Prolly around 5 or 6 foot long. Non venomous but there bite will still hurt like a mother if they get you.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

The snakes can get big. But ask your brother if that is a big snake or a small cat.


----------



## Aqua Man (Aug 8, 2011)

How big is the catfish?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Looks real to me, very cool pic.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep in mind because of their unique double hinged jaws most snakes are quite capable of swallowing prey 2-3X their own body width...a snake 3" wide can reasonably choke down a meal upto 6" with no problems.


----------



## Luda024 (Aug 28, 2011)

If thats is real that is an amazing picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Wow that is awesome. I saw a snake eating a catfish earlier this year but it was scaled down 10 times from that! This hot weather makes those cold blooded snakes pretty agressive it seems.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

If you get the Smithsonian Channel, watch "Titanoboa". The recreation at the end is utterly HORRIFYING...


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I hope that snake didn't get away with that little flathead! Stupid snake, lol.


----------



## Stekor (Mar 25, 2012)

100% legit, I've seen a ton of big snakes at Kiser this year

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

thats crazy that is a massive snake


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Two friends and myself were canoeing Big Darby during high water late one Spring and crashed into a brush pile at the head of an island. A 6' black snake fell into the canoe with us. The buddy in the middle had a serious snake phobia and it dang near landed in his lap. He jumped out of the canoe and the snake followed him out.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Snagged this guy the other week with an inline lure. Saw one 2 feet longer on the dam wall. 
This thing was attacking us and kids fish here a lot so we had to take care of it. We normally wouldn't do this but once the lure came out he wouldn't stop chasing us. This guys grand kids fish here a lot and we didn't want to take a chance.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a picture at home somewhere of a snake swimming by me in the GMR with a catfish in its mouth, one of the strangest things I had ever seen on the river.


----------



## Basshunter531 (Jun 15, 2012)

Okay my buddy sent me the same pic in the first post which he said he received from his friend and it was from Indian lake so I don't know what's goin on here lol. His name is Daryl if you might know him I wasn't sure if it was really from around here and now I'm just confused.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Basshunter531 said:


> Okay my buddy sent me the same pic in the first post which he said he received from his friend and it was from Indian lake so I don't know what's goin on here lol. His name is Daryl if you might know him I wasn't sure if it was really from around here and now I'm just confused.


I knew he was pulling my leg. I just needed proof.


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

pantheropis obsoletus are sweet species, kinda creepy when they motor by you while your wading though. has anyone else ever walked up on a Heterodon platirhinos? I did when I was 10 and totally thought someone had a cobra that escaped when the hood and hiss came out


----------



## bubba master (Jul 20, 2012)

We sail at Kiser Lake and often see very big snakes like the one in the picture. They climb up onto the boat lifts and sun themselves and sometimes we see them swimming out on the lake. So - I think it's real!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

JimmyMac said:


> I hope that snake didn't get away with that little flathead! Stupid snake, lol.


After looking at it again and comparing the fish to the small white rock in the cement, I wonder if that could be a dark colored bullhead? If so it would give a more realistic idea of the size of the snake. It's a cool pic and I would have most likely would have ran like a little girl if I was that close to it.


----------

